# traffic jam



## ksequen

Hay muchas formas de traducir "traffic jam" --
Por ejemplo, le podemos decir:

- embotellamiento
- congestión de vehículos
- atascamiento
- atasco de vehículos
- atolladero
- trancón

Me interesa saber de qué forma lo llaman en cada país (variaciones regionales).
Por ejemplo, en Colombia le dicen "Trancón" y en Guatemala "embotellamiento".

¿Alguien sabe cómo le dicen en Argentina, México, España, etc. ?


----------



## Ediroa

Pues en España decimos:
-atasco (la más común) y embotellamiento.


----------



## RosettaStone

embotellamiento actually in English this would be a "bottle neck" which is slightly different from a traffic jam.


----------



## rolandoe

In Argentina we say 'Embotellamiento; ( Sorry RosettaStone!!)


----------



## Joca

Más formal: congestionamento.


----------



## pro_niger

In Romania we say "ambuteiaj" which is the same as "embotellamiento" but transformed especially for our language. So, RosettaStone many languages tend to "steal" some words from english and make certain transformations to give them different meanings


----------



## ksequen

RosettaStone said:


> embotellamiento actually in English this would be a "bottle neck" which is slightly different from a traffic jam.



LOL - It's a Spanish way to say "traffic jam". Don't translate it literally.


----------



## rodneyp

I just heard the word "taco" used for traffic jam.  Anybody else use or heard this before?

"Encontré un taco en la carretera principal"


----------



## Evelyn E.

Nota: aqui en Guatemamla en realidad no se le llama Embotellamiento. Nosotros acostumbramos a decir: Hay mucho trafico.  

Nota: aqui en Guatemala no le llamamos Embotellamiento.

Nosotros decimos: Hay mucho trafico. o Hay una gran cola en... tal lado.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## UVA-Q

No, en México tampoco utilizamos "taco", usamos como Evelyn, _mucho tráfico, embotellamiento, mucho tránsito._

Saludos


----------



## fsabroso

rodneyp said:


> I just heard the word "taco" used for traffic jam.  Anybody else use or heard this before?
> 
> "Encontré un taco en la carretera principal"


Hola:

"*taco*" es usado en *Chile* para referirse al problema del trafico, traffic jam.


----------



## mateo19

Hola a todos:
Estudié en Argentina y recuerdo que decían otra palabra además de embotellamiento.  Qué es un sinónimo en Argentina para embotellamiento?
Muchas gracias!
Saludos desde EE.UU., Mateo.


----------



## Jeromed

Perhaps _congestionamiento_?


----------



## xymox

En España, se utiliza atasco, pero también *caravana, *al menos en Barcelona.


----------



## Moritzchen

I guess "dulce de tráfico" is out of the question then...


----------



## mateo19

Sorry, Jgagnon, "dulce de tráfico" doesn't mean anything in Spanish.  If it did though, it might be akin to "dulce de leche" and mean the sweet extract obtained when you boil lots and lots of tires for hours upon end!  LOL  (Remember that jam has at least two distint meaning, the verb and the noun.)

Y es que aunque se dijera _congestionamiento_ en Argentina, estoy seguro de que había otra palabra, una palabra más corta y más coloquial.  No hay ningún argentino por ahí que me lo responda?  Sólo quisiera recordar!  Hace cuatro meses que estoy de vuelta en EE.UU. y no quiero olvidarme de ningún término coloquial.  Gracias!


----------



## FxXx

fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> "*taco*" es usado en *Chile* para referirse al problema del trafico, traffic jam.



Asi es, esa es la palabra que la mayoria usamos, aunque mas formal sería "congestión vehicular", de todas maneras cuando hablamos de "taco" por lo general usamos palabras como "tremendo" o "el medio":

"Hay un tremendo taco!"
"Hay el medio taco!"

Saludos!


----------



## garual

*En PR le llamamos 'tapón'*


----------



## ironic

en francés: embouteillage, bouchon (tapòn)
pero yo en España nunca digo: embotellamiento sino "atasco" o "hay caravana" que son dos cosas distintas aunque el efecto es el mismo: "tràfico lento y kilòmetros de cola"


----------



## Sonia44

rolandoe said:


> In Argentina we say 'Embotellamiento; ( Sorry RosettaStone!!)



Es correcto, en Argentina decimos _embotellamiento_, y también _congestionamiento de tránsito_.

Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

¿Constipación vehicular?


----------



## Sonia44

En Argentina usamos "congestionamiento" exactamente igual que "congestión". Es decir, aglomeración de: personas, vehículos, fluidos, etc.

Pueden estar "congestionadas" de llamadas las líneas telefónicas y no podemos comunicarnos.

¿Te aclara algo esto?


----------



## romarsan

En España he oído:
Tapón y embotellamiento (a nivel general)

Cuello de botella (cuando hay un estrechamiento con la consecuencia de ralentización del tráfico)

Y luego, la más genial, la contradicción de los mensajes de la Delegación de Tráfico, que por mi zona informa a través de grandes paneles luminosos "tráfico denso pero fluido" . 
Saludos


----------



## Red Frog

RosettaStone said:


> embotellamiento actually in English this would be a "bottle neck" which is slightly different from a traffic jam.


 
Yes, in Spain I've generally heard 'atasco'. I imagine 'embotellamiento' comes from the French 'embouteillage' which means also traffic jam. But I think there's actually an expression in Spanish, 'cuello de botella', which would literally mean bottleneck ('neck of bottle'), though I'm not sure when I'd actually use it...maybe a native could enlighten us if it's of interest...


----------



## Jeromed

Red Frog said:


> Yes, in Spain I've generally heard 'atasco'. I imagine 'embotellamiento' comes from the French 'embouteillage' which means also traffic jam. But I think there's actually an expression in Spanish, 'cuello de botella', which would literally mean bottleneck ('neck of bottle'), though I'm not sure when I'd actually use it...maybe a native could enlighten us if it's of interest...


 
In Spanish,_ Cuello de botella_ is used to refer to A_ hindrance to progress or production._  For_ traffic jam, embotellamiento_ is used.


----------



## Sonia44

Jeromed said:


> In Spanish,_ Cuello de botella_ is used to refer to A_ hindrance to progress or production._  For_ traffic jam, embotellamiento_ is used.



Aquí también se utiliza _cuello de botella_ para referirse a una zona de tránsito donde, por alguna razón (temporal o permanente), el paso vehicular está disminuido. Se entiende perfectamente, pero requiere más contexto.


----------



## Jeromed

Sonia44 said:


> Aquí también se utiliza _cuello de botella_ para referirse a una zona de tránsito donde, por alguna razón (temporal o permanente), el paso vehicular está disminuido. Se entiende perfectamente, pero requiere más contexto.


 
Si, así lo entiendo.  Un cuello de botella en una vía puede causar un embotellamiento, pero los dos términos no son sinónimos.


----------



## romarsan

Tienes razón Jerome, no lo son, porque, en realidad, un cuello de botella no tiene porque ocasionar un tapón. Puede haber pocos vehículos circulando y el tráfico ser fluido (sin necesidad de ser denso )
Un abrazo


----------



## andres65

En Venezuela "traffic jam" es una "cola" o una "tranca", pej: se armó una tranca en la autopista.


----------



## fercho_charming

En colombia, diriamos "Trancon" de una manera un poco informal, pero usada en ocaciones tambien, en contextos formales.

O tambien, la palabra "Embotellamiento", aunque no es muy comun.


----------



## RabiBlanco

En Panamá se dice "(un) tranque" en la mayoría de los casos. No es formal, pero se encuentra tambien en los periódicos, etc.


----------



## araceli

En Argentina también decimos *tapón*, pero los más comunes son embotellamiento, congestionamiento y congestión, como ya lo han dicho acá.


----------



## Manolo55HTC

Hola en España:

- embotellamiento, se usa tal cual. Ejemplo, llegué tarde porque había un embotellamiento en los túneles de El Pardo debido a un vehículo accidentado.
- congestión de vehículos. Exactamente igual que lo anterior.
- atascamiento. No se usa.
- atasco, se usa tal cual.

Se oye más decir el tráfico está atascado, pero se puede decir el tráfico está congestionado, pero no por ejemplo embotellado.

Saludos.


----------

